# deep sea fishing 6/29/11 " The Entertainer"



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

My dad and I went out on The Entertainer and caught a limit of big red snapper, the smallest was 7 lbs and the biggest was 10 lbs. Then I pitched a dead cigar minnow off the back of The boat and hooked up with a nice king in a couple minutes. I also caught 10 of the biggest mingos i have ever seen or caught. Awesome trip:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Jerry is a good guy and great Capt


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes he is !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I have enjoyed some great fishing trips (and the resulting fish tales) on The Entertainer. However, the best fish cooking tip I ever got was from one of those trips. Ask Jerry how to fry fish when you get the chance.


----------

